
European parliament gives thumbs up to controversial copyright reforms - farseer
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/12/european-parliament-gives-thumbs-up-to-controversial-copyright-reforms/
======
pkaye
I'm surprised no discussion here on this given that it will impact so many
tech companies...

~~~
progfix
Look here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17967366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17967366)

~~~
pkaye
Thanks. Some reason it didn't pop up the first this I was browsing it earlier.

